# Looking for Chesapeake shooters!



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

Howdy,just moved here from Surry Co. and looking for place to shoot and find a place to hunt this year. Love to use rifle for deer hunting and tired of shotgun for Bambi,contact me here or at [email protected] got to change that email address. Randall:mrgreen:


----------

